# Farbsättigung von 280% in CorelDRAW 11 nicht überschreiten



## DJTrancelight (9. Mai 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ja, wollte einfach mal fragen, wie ihr das Problem umgeht oder ob es da einen Warnhinweis in Corel gibt. Ich nimm bis jetzt immer das Pipetten-Werkzeug, geh auf die dunkelsten Stellen eines Fotos oder Grafik, öffne dann den Farbwähler und addiere dann die Werte von C M Y K zusammen. Wenn die Summe unter 280 ist, dann ist alles gut 

Hihi, gibts da noch etwas besseres in Corel?

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## schurre (10. Mai 2006)

Was passiert denn, wenn man die 280 überschreitet? Da hab ich noch nie darauf geachtet.


----------



## DJTrancelight (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo schurre,

Die max. Farbsättigung unterscheidet sich von Druckerei zu Druckerei. Also dies bitte nicht als Richtwert nehmen. Meine erlaubt nur 280%, aber es gibt viele, die mit 300% und höher arbeiten könnnen, aber auch bei manchen nur 260% möglich ist.
Das steht meistens immer in den Druckanweisungen deiner Druckerei, wie du die Druckdaten (Format, Farbraum etc.) anzuliefern hast.

Wenn ich in meinem Fall - also Farbsättigung gößer 280% in meiner Grafik auftaucht, so würde die Druckfarbe zu dick auf das Papier aufgetragen und blättert evtl ab oder zerläuft.

Nur gibt es in Corel sicher eine komfortablere Lösung als mit der Pipette zu arbeiten oder?
Danke für eure Antworten.

Schöne Grüße
DJTrancelight


----------



## schurre (10. Mai 2006)

Ah jetzt ja. Da ich meine Dateien immer daheim am Tintenpinkler ausdrucke, ist mir das noch nie passiert.
Eine Patentlösung habe ich jetzt spontan nicht parat, aber ich denke mal drüber nach.


----------



## DJTrancelight (10. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ja, beim Tintensprüher ist das fast zu vernachlässigen, bzw. wenn du mit Farbmanagement arbeitest und du bei Druckausgabe das Farbmanagement deines Druckers angegeben hast, dann kann nichts passieren ; )

Wäre schön, wenn du mir eine Lösung hättest. 
Freu mich auf deine Antwort.


----------

